

Ridiculous Ads Worm Their Way Ever Deeper Into Public Spaces - bayareaguy
http://www.infrastructurist.com/2009/08/14/ridiculous-ads-worm-their-way-ever-deeper-into-public-spaces/

======
onreact-com
More visual pollution. Soon enough people will hit you with a car or rob you
on the street and afterwards tell you they work for an insurer or something.
They just wanted to show you how important insurance is.

